# Ostarine side effects



## CG (May 1, 2012)

1st wk @ 20 mg, 2nd @ 10 (thinking about bumping back to 20 for the rest of cycle). My pet rat is experiencing some acne, more vascular, other people say he is leaning out (I don't see it) but it seems the poor lil bastard has been pretty constipated 

Anyone else run into this?

I also have him running mt2 which, I believe, should not be an issue.


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2012)

Where did u get it from? Pm me if they're not a sponsor im curious lol.

MT2 should be fine with it bro.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 4, 2012)

I haven't had any pooping issues lol
20mg / ed


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 19, 2013)

could be from the nutrient partitioning. it is my understanding that you are more  efficient in your digestion.


----------

